
Apple will reportedly use 12-core 5nm ARM processor in a 2021 Mac - partingshots
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/23/21232441/apple-arm-mac-2020-5nm-processor-12-cores
======
mullingitover
I'm very interested to see if they're going to have some sort of x86
compatibility baked in, or if they decided that engineers, as a market
segment, are a rounding error that they're comfortable writing off.

~~~
partingshots
Apple has had no issue forcing developers to follow their way. Take the
transition to x86 itself for example.

~~~
mullingitover
Prior to the x86 transition, Macs weren't very useful to developers.
Designers, yes, but I never saw an engineer using a Mac before that switch,
now I rarely see an engineer with something other than a Mac. Switching off
x86 will likely throw that userbase out the window for Apple.

